# Grumman F8F-2P Bearcat



## mauld (Feb 17, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2XTFyHgD_o_


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2015)

Another good one, thanks. I'm starting to think you have a permanent camp hidden on the edge of DX !


----------

